# Cross breeding



## Gracie99 (Oct 2, 2011)

Can you cross breed a two different breeds like a fainting goat(male) with a boer goat(girl)?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes you can.... .... :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Even a deer buck can breed a goat!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Itchysmom said:


> Even a deer buck can breed a goat!


Really? :whatgoat:



Gracie99 said:


> Can you cross breed a two different breeds like a fainting goat(male) with a boer goat(girl)?


Yep....any 2 breeds of goat can cross though it is recommended that when crossing miniature breeds such as Nigerian Dwarf, Pygmy and Mini Fainters that the buck of the mini be bred to the Standard sized doe to prevent birth complications.


----------



## Gracie99 (Oct 2, 2011)

:sleeping: Now just to find one bc shes in heat so I dont think shes pregnant


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Itchysmom said:


> Even a deer buck can breed a goat!


I found this:
* He certainly could initiate and complete the "action" of breeding (whether he would or not depends on the availability of deer does and his individual personality). So in that case, yes he can breed them. But the goat does would not become pregnant from such an action. They are different species, and not closely related species at that. So in that case (does won't get pregnant), no he can't breed them.*

Just saying :wink:


----------



## Gracie99 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ha no goats her in texas blahhh.....


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I believe the Texas Meat Masters are a cross between fainters and boers.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I cross breed every year as I have a couple breeds of does and only an Ober buck.

If deer could breed goats there would actually be off spring from them, not just rumors. Deer are in my neighbors pasture daily and all her goats are still just Alpines with no antlers.


----------

